# can my snake get stuck



## markieb (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all im new to this forum and as a snake friend (owner sounds harsh he's my lil buddy) well about 6 weeks ago we (i) got a corn snake lol and this christmas he got a medium tall vivarium and lots of toys,the thing is one of his toys is a aquarium plastic root which is (still) tall.frank (my corn snake) decided to climb it as it had a hollowing in the center and me not realising the legs had hollows too he has now vanished,i turned the root upside down so if he comes out rear end first he can easier but i dont think he has the room to turn around in the legs?will he be ok and come out naturally?should i break the root up section by section so not to hurt him?would he come out if i flushed some water in so he might find it easier to wriggle around or would this just drown him? im angry at myself for being this dumb and as soon as i see him again i think should get rid of the root and maybe go for something a little more solid.

thanks for any replies and sorry for being so dumb i was just trying to give him the best i could :blush:


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

if he got in, he'll more than likely get out. wait till he comes out by himself then take it out


----------



## markieb (Dec 29, 2011)

ok thanks ryan was just a lil concerened incase he is dumb enough to just want to stay in there lol we named him frank because he is like frank spencer and daft as a brush


----------



## markieb (Dec 29, 2011)

so found the answer to my question yes he can get stuck,frank went up into the aquarium root toy and straight down one of the roots which had holes in went to turn but he was to fat to manage to get through :gasp: so with careful persuasion with a pair of pliers i managed to break the root right down to where he was stuck and gently break off a little around the edges so it free'd his podgey bit up placed a chop stick gently in his fold and slowly managed to pry him out so his head was free and he came out a little bewildered but was soon happily running through my fingers after about 1.5 mins of being free again and minus the root :2thumb: 

lesson 1 for me dont go buying in aquatic toys that you cant easily access thanks for your help guys : victory:


----------

